# Humane society regulations on microchipping?



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not sure where this would go so if it is in the wrong place feel free to move it.

Yesterday we had an AC man coming over to recharge our freon. Zoe my now 8 month old shepherd was crated while our 8 year old lab was left out in the house as usual. When I returned home there zoe was in her crate, but henry the lab was nowhere to be found and our back door and gate were ajar. I immediately called the humane society who repeatedly did not answer- so i got in the car and ran up there hoping he was there. To my surprise there he was in a filthy cage after the receptionist had said no labs were brought in So to make a long story short I was told in the 4 hrs. he was there they had microchipped him and I needed to pay $171.00 to get my pup out. I was a little shocked they would do this without my consent as he was wearing his collar and tags with all my info on it, but I reluctantly paid to get my boy home. My first question is is this even legal?

Secondly, I was made to wait for a cop, yes a cop because in 2002 and 2005 henry's license was in my name, but in 2008 it was in my fiance's though we share the same address and phone number that was on the check they happily cashed- it was his check this time and not mine so they wouldn't release henry to me? He was in VA working and could not come in so there I sat for 2 hours waiting for a cop to explain this too. When the cop finally showed he thankfully spoke to my fiance by phone, and his mom who had come in because I was in tears at this point; but still issued me a $100 ticket and a court date for not having him PROPERLY licensed- but he is licensed until 2011. I don't even get this! We live at the same address, have two children, and share ownership of our two dogs- why does it matter who wrote the check a three year license is a three year license right? So I am wondering if anyone actually knows if this is even legal. They microchipped my dog who has NEVER escaped before after only four hours in their custody, never even called to say he was there, nor checked our vet records even though our vets number is on his tag, and no my dogs have never had any other complaints against them. 

I am beyond irrate right now and to add insult to injury have to take him up on sunday to have him relicensed in my name which is another $75 even though his license is good until 2011 and is under the same address it has always been. Oh yeah and go to court paying another $100 grrrrrr!!! I looked online as well and could only find it was illegal to not license them, but nothing about it being improper to have two owners living in the same home


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow. First the woman lied to you, second they did something to YOUR dog without YOUR permission. My dogs have tags and microchip but that was because our vet suggested we get one. 

Normally I stick up for Humane Societies and Shelters(mostly shelters, humane societies seem like $$$$ lovers.), but the humane society was wrong here.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think it's legal for them to microchip a dog without your consent. Especially if they are going to make you pay for it. It totally goes against the rights of people who are morally against microchipping or who are concerned about the possibility of their dogs getting cancer due to microchipping. 

My dog is microchipped, but I would never, ever microchip a dog against the owners wishes. Especially a dog that isn't at a large risk of getting lost. 

Honestly, the microchip hasn't even done a bit of good for me. The few times he escaped they couldn't even find the microchip on him, although it IS there. They just don't spend enough time looking for it with the scanner.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

That sounds pretty crazy to me. And I would be angry too.

However this is generally going to fall under county ordinances and regulations because they are the ones who determine fees and rules for licensing. And unfortunately from what we see with BSL and MSN, some places are much stricter on people with animals than others. 

I know around here if your dog is caught running at large there is a $150 dollar fee to spring the dog as well as the fees for licensing if the dog is not registered with the county.

And to add...your local Humane Society is under no real jurisdiction other than there own...they can kind of make up their own rules.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I also think local shelters should be supported though the HSUS is another story, but seriously giving my dog a local anesthetic and chipping him within 4 hours is outrageous and seems illegal to me. Also should it really matter who sends in their license every three years as long as the dogs address is the same? Yesterday was eye opening and I really want to know if any one here has ever heard of this before.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes but he is registered every three years when we renew his rabies. They said in exact words he was not properly licensed because for the first 6 years I sent the check in and the last time though all other info stayed the same my fiance did and we do not share the same last name yet. I can't wait to go to court for this one I am one against chipping and had they looked at his tags they could have called me or my vet and found that out


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

The spring fee is normal but having a dog in possession for 4hrs and not contacting the owner when the dog is wearing a collar with tags giving the appropriate info and instead microchipping it is ludicrous. They can't say they were too busy to contact you.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Zoeys mom said:


> I also think local shelters should be supported though the HSUS is another story, but seriously giving my dog a local anesthetic and chipping him within 4 hours is outrageous and seems illegal to me. Also should it really matter who sends in their license every three years as long as the dogs address is the same? Yesterday was eye opening and I really want to know if any one here has ever heard of this before.


No, the H$U$ does not really support shelters. Most shelters are supported by public donations.

The shelter I volunteer at does microchip dogs but thats only when the dog is under their complete ownership. If they have a dog that comes in with proof of having owner they give the owner 10 days to reclaim their dog. They call them and go to the house and leave papers saying where the dog is. They don't microchip anyone's dog without their permission.

I think it also depends on which microchip company or brand you use. My dogs are microchipped with Home Again, and have tags with SEACCA. 

But the Humane Society in this case were ignorant and out of line. This is why I prefer other organizations.
Our previous dogs ended up at a Wal Mart in Paramount on Christmas day.....


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad I'm not crazy- Aside from his name, address, and phone number on his tag, his other tag has our vets name, address, and phone number as well as his rabies tag. They didn't call me or my vet, and had me call the vet to have his vaccination records faxed when his collar alone shows the rabies is current. Then there's their strange licensing issue which i still don't get leaving me with another $100 in fines and $75 to relicense him a year earlier to have it in my name. Yes the company that worked in my home and left my door open are reimbursing me for the microchip and spring fees and I'm happy someone took him in because he's safe, but this just seems like overkill.

On a side note the lady that brought him in said she saw him behind our home as she was driving by with no owner so when she got out of the car for a better look he just jumped right in ready to go sitting in the passenger seat. She was sad he was tagged because he was so friendly and sweet- I am lucky she was there


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I hate HSUS and know they have nothing to do with local shelters hence them being another story,lol I just can't find anything online to support them chipping my dog in 4 hrs. as legal. It's nice to know your shelters rules though! His chip is a RESQ identification chip through petlink, but since there are no universal scanners the chip does not give me piece of mind


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Wow, your town/county sure has some strange regulations. If I lived in such an area I would be attending some meetings and questioning this position. Do you have an Animal Control or Services Board? If not then go to a city or county commissioners' meeting. Find out who makes the animal regulations in your area and go to their meeting. 

Each humane society or other animal shelter has its own policies but they must be in compliance with the regulations in their locality.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I think thats a great idea we have animal control here in my county but I can't find a list of their rules and regulations anywhere. I paid to get my dog back, but I can't believe this could be legal in the 1st place- guess I'll find out in court


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> On a side note the lady that brought him in said she saw him behind our home as she was driving by with no owner so when she got out of the car for a better look he just jumped right in ready to go sitting in the passenger seat. She was sad he was tagged because he was so friendly and sweet- I am lucky she was there


....Couldn't she have called you? It's nice she was there so your dog wasn't running around loose, yes, but is it that hard to hold onto the dog for, I don't know, _an hour_ while you locate the owner? The owner that the dog so obviously has by all the _tags and contact information_ around its neck?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you considered talking to a lawyer about the law and your and your dogs rights? Might be worth an hour or so.

Second thought would be a local daily newspaper - might be even more effective if you can get an investigator reporter interested in such a human interest story?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

A call would have been nice- heck if she looked at the tag at all she would have seen he was less than 20 feet from his address, but it's better than her driving off and ignoring him also. The only thing I can think of knowing Henry is if she tried to look at his tags he would have licked her to death or maybe she was on her way to work and couldn't hold on to him- I don't know why she didn't call, but she at least took him somewhere safe. Our humane society is less than 2 miles from my house so maybe it was on her way to work for all I know?

On the lawyer note I have spoken with a friend of mine who is an attorney- criminal defense but he is looking into it for me anyway. He is going to take my citation to the courts and see what they can tell him because he says it doesn't sound legal so we'll see what they say


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Zoeys mom said:


> I'm not sure where this would go so if it is in the wrong place feel free to move it.
> 
> Yesterday we had an AC man coming over to recharge our freon. Zoe my now 8 month old shepherd was crated while our 8 year old lab was left out in the house as usual. When I returned home there zoe was in her crate, but henry the lab was nowhere to be found and our back door and gate were ajar. I immediately called the humane society who repeatedly did not answer- so i got in the car and ran up there hoping he was there. To my surprise there he was in a filthy cage after the receptionist had said no labs were brought in So to make a long story short I was told in the 4 hrs. he was there they had microchipped him and I needed to pay $171.00 to get my pup out. I was a little shocked they would do this without my consent as he was wearing his collar and tags with all my info on it, but I reluctantly paid to get my boy home. My first question is is this even legal?
> 
> ...


 
It sounds like this shelter is in Hooterville, and Mr. Haney is the warden, seriously, this is just insane, I guess this is there way of collecting ( stealing) money from the residents.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Do you have any attorney friends who could help you out? Sometimes a letter is all it takes. I think in LA your dog has to be chipped before they will release.-but failing to notify you is a obvious disregard. Suppose you were still with your boyfriend and he was out of the country...would they release him then? Also check the website of the AC company...see if they are bonded and perhaps you can charge them for their negligence. What a mess! Sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow.

#1) If I picked up a dog with a collar and tags the FIRST thing I would do was call the number on the tags. If there was no answer, I'd leave a message and keep the dog in my possession until the owner called back. No way I'd bring in a dog that obviously had an owner without making every effort to locate that owner.

#2) The first thing I'd do if I were you would be to bring my dog to the vet and have them check for a chip. Sounds extremely suspect that they would've had time to chip him so soon after bringing him in. They sound pretty shady... maybe they're lying.

#3) A microchip kit costs something like $15. Most shelters adminster the chip themselves. No anesthesia necessary... just a big needle. Charging that much money and calling it a "chip fee" is ridiculous. 

#4) I'd be writing a strongly worded letter about the fact that you actually had to drive down there to check for your dog. They told you he wasn't there! I would've been FURIOUS! What if you hadn't driven down there? How long would they have let him sit there... would they have thrown away your collar/tags and adopted him out? Or worse... euthed him?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Well my lawyer friend called in a favor with another attorney more familiar with our areas dog laws- I got ripped off big time!!!! Apparently any collared dog brought in CAN NOT be chipped until the owner is contacted FIRST and/or 72 hours have gone by with them trying. It is also perfectly legal to have two people pay for a license in our county as long as the address is the same which ours is. So my lawyer friend says don't reregister him, pay the fine, or show up for the court date.....Instead he says I need to bring his current license, rabies info, and the receipt for my dogs chip to the county court house and speak to a county attorney showing him/her my evidence of proper licensing in hopes they drop the fine and court date all together. If not my awesome friend will represent me free of charge and go to my court date on my behalf!!!!!! He also suggests taking Henry to the vet to check for a chip- I'd hate to think they would lie, but obviously something is amiss as it is. 

I am also thinking about having the chip removed but I may be overreacting. I've read they float and can become embedded in muscle, eye sockets, and have been linked to cancers- any of this founded? On a side note the AC company refunded my charges already for their services and paid the $171 back to me in fees they caused after I faxed them the receipts so as angry as I am with their negligence at least they did the right thing in the end. This has really rattled my faith in local shelters. I know the economy is bad and donations are fewer and far between, but to rip off a responsible dog owner is beyond me


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow. 

This is one situation that you want your dog back so you make out the check. But though I have never done so, I think as soon as the dog was in my car, I would have stopped payment on the check. Let animal control come to you, and you can say that he had a license on him, which he did. That the money they charged you was incorrect and you are considering taking them to small claims court for microchipping your dog which you do not believe in. 

If AC wants to levy a fine for a loose dog, then they write you out a ticket and you will fight it. 

They would probably go away. 

I am glad that you contacted the AC company, it could have been so much worse, the dog could be dead. So, maybe this is just one of those times you take it as a lesson learned. 

All of my dogs have been chipped and so far none of them have migrated to any eye sockets. Of course that is yet another thing I have to worry about now, and something I may just dream about tonight. Without TV at home, nightmares and night terrors fill my need for have the stuffing scared out of me.


----------

